# Catboarding skill requirement - how good do you need to be?



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd like to go catboarding this winter, likely for one day to try it out. 

This would be in BC, likely Whistler as I'll be there already on a vacation riding the resort.

Any thoughts on the right skill level to do this - I've been boarding for a few years now, can go on the single black runs at Whistler, a little cautious in the steeper parts of those. Not ready for the double black runs at whistler. My only realy powder experience has been the occasional snowy day where I've been able to play around some in the powder on resort slopes.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's different by cat operator. It's best to look at the websites of the operators that you are considering. Every one I have seen has at least an outline of what your skill levels should be at to be able to enjoy their services. All operate in different areas and terrain.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The Cat at Keystone takes you like a mile and opens up a whole bunch of.....green terrain basically. Seriously the only cornice it gives you, you can walk to in like 5 minutes. Otherwise its a 10 minute green run-out.

All depends like Kill said. The cat at Copper is the titties by comparison.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd go with what Kill said. Check the operator, they usually have different skill levels to sign up for, and a description of each. Just don't be that guy who can't ride powder who gets in the expert cat (happened to me before, the guy was not liked by the rest of the group).


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

DrnknZag said:


> I'd go with what Kill said. Check the operator, they usually have different skill levels to sign up for, and a description of each. Just don't be that guy who can't ride powder who gets in the expert cat (happened to me before, the guy was not liked by the rest of the group).


I've been to a number of websites, most say strong intermediate level rider or better, just not sure how to interpret that. There was one company that said that they had 3 different levels, which would make it easier. I would think that some lucky folks would have had a lot of experience boarding in powder even at their resort due to where they live so the transition to catboarding/heli would be pretty straightforward, whereas others like me only get a day here or there of heavy snowfall, and never get truly deep powder. 

For those who are in my situation and went out by cat/heli how difficult was it, and how experienced were you before you went?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Intermediate is pretty much what it means. Can you comfortably ride an intermediate slope at a resort? 

I am guessing by your trepidation and initial post, if you book a cat trip, you should do it at the intermediate level. Nothing wrong with it. I spend plenty of days in the backcountry in terrain that would be considered intermediate. In fact a couple of my favorite runs at Bert are intermediate in nature, but they are just fun. Sounds like your goal is to ride powder, not necessarily the steepest, most gnar pow runs you can find. Take it easy, book it for an intermediate level day. You'll be riding powder all day and that never sucks.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

DrnknZag said:


> I'd go with what Kill said. Check the operator, they usually have different skill levels to sign up for, and a description of each. Just don't be that guy who can't ride powder who gets in the expert cat (happened to me before, the guy was not liked by the rest of the group).



Do elaborate. Sounds like a good story


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> Do elaborate. Sounds like a good story


Bro trip to up Big Red Cats two seasons ago, we booked 6 seats in the expert cat. Two guys in the cat had never ridden pow before. We spent the better part of the day a helping dig them out of deep powder while avoiding the steep terrain we came for. Not good times.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you truly believe your skills are expert (i am not saying they aren't), and thats what you're there to ride then book the whole cat or don't book at all IMHO.

they'll always dumb it down to the least competent rider.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> if you truly believe your skills are expert (i am not saying they aren't), and thats what you're there to ride then book the whole cat or don't book at all IMHO.
> 
> they'll always dumb it down to the least competent rider.


Oh yeah, I know they dumb it down for the least competent rider (liability). The dude should have picked the intermediate or beginner cats, not the expert cat. I expected to get a bunch of gnar riders (there were a couple). The last time I went out, we booked the "über" cat....and we definitely got what we wanted. Super solid crew that time around.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

If your spending much time in whistler, check the weather and head down to mt baker for a day, two hours a way + border crossing. Good chance to get some powder practice in. They average twice the snow whistler does.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Lamps said:


> I'd like to go catboarding this winter, likely for one day to try it out.
> 
> This would be in BC, likely Whistler as I'll be there already on a vacation riding the resort.
> 
> Any thoughts on the right skill level to do this - I've been boarding for a few years now, can go on the single black runs at Whistler, a little cautious in the steeper parts of those. Not ready for the double black runs at whistler. My only realy powder experience has been the occasional snowy day where I've been able to play around some in the powder on resort slopes.


How long are you in Whistler? Just book it for the end of the trip.
If you can board black diamond @ Whistler, especially icy shitty chopped up snow. I think you'll be just fine. 
For 1, Whistler's black diamonds aren't your average North American black diamond.
2ndly, They're not going to take you to the run from "Terje's First descent",
even if you wanted too.
3rdly, They will dumb it down, from your description I think you will rip shit up in the intermediate class. 
Even within each category, you'll have options on what you want.

I don't know what your riding for a stick?, but chances are it ain't a pow stick.
Rent one, don't be a stubborn ass & insist that your boards fine or that your used to it. Trust me it's not, & it won't do.

Go to a rental place right when you get there, if your taking a vacation there, you should be able to afford to rent a board for a few days before, so you can get used to it.
Maybe you ride switch a lot & your stance is all ducked out. 
You ain't going to be riding switch any more than using it to turn back around, so your duck stance might have to be adjusted a bit.
A couple days on the renter with a new stance should get you used to it.
Or even if your stance stays the same a couple days to get used to a bigger pow specific board will deff help.

Or maybe just let your friends go:dunno: & you stay behind:laugh:

Do it, you won't regret it.

TT


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Honestly, from your description I would put the cat boarding off this season and spend most of your time this season riding off piste. A groomed black diamond really does not compare well to off piste riding in general. In fact, it is quite often terrain that is too mellow that presents the greatest difficulty to the inexperienced off piste rider.
> 
> Spend this season riding off piste in the nastiest, iciest, shittyest conditions mother nature throws at you and do it on all terrain including double black off piste. In addition, get some practice in riding deep off piste powder. Half of the battle with powder like this is learning to judge your terrain and where you can and cannot ride. All too often the innexperienced rider will drop a juicy looking slope through the trees without considering the quarter mile flat runout or the deep creek to cross at the bottom. Getting good at off piste powder riding takes experience and a huge part of that is learning proper route finding skills for the snow conditions.
> 
> You don't have to be stylish or throwing down badass tricks. It's even okay to fall; just be able to confidently ride anything reasonably well. When you can do this, you are going to enjoy your cat experience much more and really get more of your money's worth.


If I didn't live in Toronto I'd be with you on this plan to get better - I can certainly get lots of nasty shitty icy conditions locally but there's not much if anything in the way of off piste available to me, and deep powder aint gonna happen. 

I will get to whistler twice this winter, one long weekend with the guys and a one week vacation, by the time you add up the cost of flying a family of four out there, accomodation, lift tickets, and so on the catboarding is a small expense in whole package so if I don't get 100 per cent out of it that's ok, I just don't want to be hated by 11 other people. 

I see that at red mountain they have three different levels so it's easier to get in with those of the same ability, so maybe I'll go there next year, but this year no luck, unless there are 11 others like me who want to get together and book a full cat. 

Maybe I'll try to get someone at the resort to go out for a couple runs and advise me if I should go for it or wait another season (or go to red mountain).


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

Here is a whistler company check me out.....

Powder Mountain Catskiing/ Heliskiing - about


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

61ragtop said:


> Here is a whistler company check me out.....
> 
> Powder Mountain Catskiing/ Heliskiing - about


Read that, watch the vid, rip shit up.

I'm sure they have some black diamond runs around there somewhere?
They just didn't show any in the vid:laugh:

If you can't honestly ride that terrain, I can honestly say "I feel sorry for you":cheeky4:


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Pretty much agree with everything TT has said but on this issue, I would caution you against making stance changes. Stance is a very individualistic thing and plays a very important role in riding performance. Changes to accustomed stance take awhile for the body to adjust to; generally longer than you have available.
> 
> Duck stances really do not inhibit off piste powder riding performance in any significant way. I ride 15/-15 for everything including on my splitboard and my stance works great for me and I ride 90% off piste terrain even while confined to resort riding. Any slight performance advantage from a forward stance will be significantly countered by your body's unfamiliarity with a new stance. Dealing with challenging (though fun) conditions will exacerbate this even more.
> 
> I do however fully agree with TT's advice about a pow specific setup if you have those conditions. His advice on that is solid.


Right now I ride -3, +15 (goofy) so stancewise I'm already a bit forwardish. Will def rent a powder board to practice.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

No reason to change your stance. I also ride +-15 and I don't do a lot of switch riding. The duck stance gives you the advantage of being able to crouch very low. If you do any riding in tight trees, you know how this can be an advantage.

Some sort of rocker board powder board would definitely be nice. You shouldn't have much to worry about in the way of flats. I am sure the cat operator is well aware of problem areas for snowboarders and have adjusted their pick up spots and run outs accordingly. 

Just let them know that you are getting your cherry popped and you want them to be gentle with you. If it turns out you can be more aggressive ask if they can accommodate that as the day goes on.


----------

